# Another week of College Football (Predictions)



## MuscleWhitefish (Jan 13, 2015)

Another week of college football here are some games of note. I hope we can do this prediction every week. It is a lot of fun to see the opinions of everyone on what will or won't happen. 

BYU @ #22 Michigan
#8 LSU @ Syracuse (Undefeated)
(1-2) New Mexico @ (0-3) Wyoming
#3 TCU @ Texas Tech (Undefeated)
#9 UCLA @ #20 Arizona
#18 Utah @ #13 Oregon
Utah State vs Bye Week
Predictions


BYU should be angry and will play that way, but it won't be enough to beat Michigan. *Michigan 17 BYU 13*
LSU coming off a big game has a slight let down, but still wins. *LSU 17 Syracuse 10.*
In the battle of the toilet bowl, Wyoming will still remain winless on the season. *New Mexico 44 Wyoming 35*
In an upset the Red Raiders take down the Horned Frogs. *Tech 40 TCU 35*
In another upset the desert kitty's take down the EWE-CLA Bruins. I do think UCLA is a good team, but this will not end well for the Bruins. *Arizona 35 UCLA 24*
I hate to say it, but Utah is in trouble. Utah will win on defense and special teams, but their offense will let them down. Oregon will have two defensive scores and one offensive TD. *Oregon 27 Utah 16*
Utah State in 2014 Chicago Bears fashion will win the bye week and the practices associated with the bye week.


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

BYU @ #22 Michigan
BYU wins in the big house. By 7. 31-24

#8 LSU @ Syracuse (Undefeated)
Not close. LSU rolls.

(1-2) New Mexico @ (0-3) Wyoming
Who cares.

#3 TCU @ Texas Tech (Undefeated)
Frogs win by a couple of TDs.

#9 UCLA @ #20 Arizona
Cats win. But not by much. 21-20.

#18 Utah @ #13 Oregon
Anyone that thinks Utah comes within 3 TDs AT Oregon has glasses that are more red than mine are blue. 52-16 Ducks.

Utah State vs Bye Week
It'll be close. Aggies 12 - Bye Week 13. Sorry Aggies. ;-)


----------



## LostLouisianian (Oct 11, 2010)

GaryFish said:


> BYU @ #22 Michigan
> BYU wins in the big house. By 7. 31-24
> 
> #8 LSU @ Syracuse (Undefeated)
> ...


I like everyone of your predictions, including the Aggies losing a close one to open date. :grin::grin:


----------



## MuscleWhitefish (Jan 13, 2015)

GaryFish said:


> BYU @ #22 Michigan
> BYU wins in the big house. By 7. 31-24
> 
> #8 LSU @ Syracuse (Undefeated)
> ...


There isn't much to pick from this week and I am just curious to see if Wyoming will win a game this year.


----------



## willfish4food (Jul 14, 2009)

GaryFish said:


> BYU @ #22 Michigan
> BYU wins in the big house. By 7. 31-24
> 
> #8 LSU @ Syracuse (Undefeated)
> ...


I'll second this except for the Utah game I don't think the Ducks will run that much up. I'd go with 34 -10 Ducks.

Oh and I bet at least half of Laramie cares who wins that Wyoming game. So you can count on 6 people and a bunch of antelope that will be tuning in to see the cowboys lose.


----------



## MuscleWhitefish (Jan 13, 2015)

Wow. 

I am shocked on two fronts. 

BYU

&

UTAH

didn't see either one coming.


----------



## Jmgardner (Sep 17, 2014)

How bout them Utes, garyfish.


----------



## hondodawg (Mar 13, 2013)

Early waterfowl opener in Utah I see.


----------



## Mr Muleskinner (Feb 14, 2012)

Crimson colored glasses it is.


----------



## BigT (Mar 11, 2011)

Was gone all week hunting so not able to put my picks in.

I would have picked Michigan to beat BYU and though a die hard Ute fan, would have picked the Ducks in a well contested game. 

Did not see either coming.... A strong defense gives you a chance in about any game.

Go Ute's!


----------



## Catherder (Aug 2, 2008)

62-20. Wow, just wow. OOO°)OO

Maybe there *IS* something to all of that "end of the world" nonsense we have been hearing about.

Not a great weekend to be a cougarfan either. ;-)


----------



## LostLouisianian (Oct 11, 2010)

Catherder said:


> 62-20. Wow, just wow. OOO°)OO
> 
> Maybe there *IS* something to all of that "end of the world" nonsense we have been hearing about.
> 
> Not a great weekend to be a cougarfan either. ;-)


I agree, a good buddy and me were texting all during the game back and forth, this was one of the best Ute wins I have seen in a long time. I never saw anything like this coming just as I never saw the beatdown coming that Michigan laid on BYU.

My Tigers had me on edge the whole game with Syracuse. Had it not been for 12 penalties and a couple of dropped passes they would have won that game by at least 28 points. I felt bad for Fournette, even though he ended up with 244 yards he had an 87 yard TD called back because a wideout was one foot off of the line then another bogus holding call wiped out another 25 yarder...then on that pile up in the 3rd quarter someone from cuse took a cheap shot at him and nailed him in the nuts so he was out for a couple of series...dude should have rolled up 400 yards rushing...and honestly NEXT year is supposed to be LSU's year. Harris will have had a whole year at QB to get better and Fournette will be a junior and our extremely youthful defense will be much better and deeper. Heck we have about 6 true freshmen playing D this year. But hats off to Cuse, they played a tough game and played to win.


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

Well, what to say other than domination. In absolutely every aspect of the game for BYU. Michigan had superior athletes, superior schemes, superior coaching, and showed that in spite of eeking out the two early wins, BYU is not set to run with the big boys this year at all. I'm still flying my BYU flag but dang. What a beat down. 

And the Ute beat down on Oregon was totally legit. The worst loss at home for the Ducks, ever? And really, Utah could have scored more. Way to go UtahUtes! They are looking really strong, and more than that, getting stronger. Looking like a banner year for Utah. That is AWESOME!

Didn't see much of the other games we predicted. Least, other than highlights during the halftime shows.


----------



## Packfish (Oct 30, 2007)

OK- everything local has been said- did anyone watch the TCU game ? Again changing everything you have done the entire game and go to a "prevent" offense ?
Cost Texas Tech the game- thought they were coaching for USU. getting real tired of watching teams go into a PREVENT defense of offense and lose .


----------



## LostLouisianian (Oct 11, 2010)

Packfish said:


> OK- everything local has been said- did anyone watch the TCU game ? Again changing everything you have done the entire game and go to a "prevent" offense ?
> Cost Texas Tech the game- thought they were coaching for USU. getting real tired of watching teams go into a PREVENT defense of offense and lose .


Yep fully 100% agree....total brain fart on coaching staff, that loss is on the coach not the team


----------



## MuscleWhitefish (Jan 13, 2015)

Packfish said:


> OK- everything local has been said- did anyone watch the TCU game ? Again changing everything you have done the entire game and go to a "prevent" offense ?
> Cost Texas Tech the game- thought they were coaching for USU. getting real tired of watching teams go into a PREVENT defense of offense and lose .


The idea of the prevent offense and defense only comes up when it doesn't work.

If you watched the Bronco's last night. End of the 2 Quarter around 13 seconds left 4 & 1 from the 45 yard line. Rather than play prevent defense Detroit left Damarious Thomas in 1 on 1 coverage and was burned for the touchdown. If Detroit would have played prevent on that situation, Denver may not have even got a field goal.

Week 1 if the NYG run the ball on 3rd and goal, whether they get in or not, Dallas probably doesn't win that game. The prevent offense would have been the right call.

It pretty such is summed up as Damned if you do and Dammed if you don't, if your team is unable to make plays.


----------



## Packfish (Oct 30, 2007)

Then it comes up almost every game USU plays- I see at least 1 game a week where it kills someone that has been doing everything right the entire game and then changes what they do, Do you think BYU would have beaten Nebraska with the hail Mary if Nebraska would have put pressure on the QB- no way would he have had the time to launch that one. That was foolish play calling against TCU - 1 first down and U win.
Ride the horse that got you there- don't mess with the boat motor if it works-


----------

